# Anyone seen good plans for handplane storage?



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have seen a couple of storage solutions where the planes are on an angled board with defined spaces for each plane. Has anyone seen plans for something like this. I'm assembling a full set of planes for use in my shop and am looking for storage options.

I've thought of building a set of drawers for my bench, but Tony has this arrangement and is not all that happy with it. The following pictures shows most of the planes I'm looking to store.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've found that cardboard boxes work fine. You have to move them around to find the one you want. But, it usually doesn't slow you dowb too much.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Canadian Woodworking had a plan a few months back, but it's just a case with area to store tools. Nothing really requiring a plan. Here's something that you might be able to measure off of…










or…










or










or










or


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, no plans that I can point you toward. I have the angled board with difeined spaces you referred to, but I've seen "cubbie" holes (like a plain bank of cubblie holes for office mail) for smaller block planes.

I've also seen what I would call two "end caps" mounted to a wall and they're spaced/sized for the particular bench plane. The toe of the plane slides up underneath the top "endcap" that is shaped in such a way it holds the sides but has a place for the knob to clide up in the endcap while holding the metal beside the knob on the toe. Once the plane clears the top of the lower endcap for the heel of the bench plane, the heel slides down behind the lower endcap. The lower endcap isn't very deep though and the toe is held. So essentially, the planes hang vertically on your wall and you don't commit the mortal sin (for old tool enthusiasts) of drilling a hang hole in your plane. To remove it, you grab the tote push it up until it clears the lower endcap, tilt the heel out and slide the plane down out of the top end cap. Does that make sense?

I've not seen these endcaps up close, only in pictures and I don't have a plan. But it shouldn't be hard to figure out if I've painted any kind of word picture for you that helps you see what I'm trying to describe.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

These are from RobBrophy from woodnet forums.



















Jim Boyd from Woodnet










R Sully from Woodnet










Ahhhh…this is what I was looking for….I had those in favorite links…here's the thread where most appear….Hand Tool Storage Cabinets

That should give you some ideas!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Now, *THIS ONE* I think is fantastic!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I think Mot has posted all the one's I'm aware of. :^(


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

now I know why I cannot buy sencond-hand hand planes here in Europe - You have the worls supply in NORTHER AMERICA.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh my!! Wayne, if you don't find a solution out of those pix, then I think you better just … .. I don't know how to finish that sentence haha.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody. The Jim Boyd example is close to what I had in my mind. I may build a smaller version of it. All of them are wonderful.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

This one was in FWW recently.. I'm going to build it this winter and then go on a quest to fill it up.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignPDF.aspx?id=27574

That Studley chest is amazing. I have it as my screen background.


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

I have a great idea but I'm not going to tell you until I get over being jealous that you have more of them than me.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you see some pretty nice stuff in Mr. Maloof's shop.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Perhaps we should resurrect this and get some new storage photos.


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of the box I made last winter to store some of my planes in.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I am looking for some ideas also. I like the idea of storing the plane on it's sideas it does save some space.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

The only problem with building something is that, inevitably, you're going to run out of space when you get more. Sigh. Such is the life of a woodworker.

At least then you have an excuse to build something else…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw this at the top of the forums and that WayneC had returned.

This is a great thread still.


----------

